# A Tale Of Two Rabbits.



## Thumper (Jun 8, 2012)

Buck Rabbits, it seems are not the best at taking their time when it comes to romance and this one was no exception.
I first spotted him chasing a young doe 80yards across a field before she finally disappeared down a hole not three yards from where I was sat against a tree in the failing light.

The buck stopped short about 6yards out in the field and began munching grass behind a thistle.
Ever so slowly I drew back the bands and right on cue he stepped forward and carried on feeding,head down and facing me. The 10mm lead ball hit squarely between the ears and he rolled over onto his back.
Never had a rabbit seemed so determined to end up on a plate!

However these rabbits are normally very cagey.(Myself, an old boy who goes ferreting, and the farmers ginger tom cat see to that) but tonight my luck was in. Good camo, a face mask and hat, with mud rubbed onto my hands made all the difference I believe.
This is not the most comfortable of outfits but in my experience of ambushing it is worth while paying attention to detail and putting up with some discomfort as you get so few chances.

It has gone so cold in the UK I am going to do this one in a stew.


----------



## Thumper (Jun 8, 2012)

Slingshot used-Natural Ash fork.
Bands-SingleTheraband gold.(30mm tapering to 25 mm) 8.5 inches long.Drawing to 34 inches.
Ammo-10mm lead balls (Also use these to practice with)
Location-Cornwall UK.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

nice one Thumper, i think you hit the nail on the head with hiding the colour of your hands!!

often overlooked even though you wave them around lol


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nicely done ... enjoy that bunny!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_Good shooting, and nice catty!_


----------



## rashid100 (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice rabbit mate. Bet that must be good. Yummmmm


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Should make a tasty stew. Enjoy.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good shootin' Man!
Yeah, so long as you keep all your movements slow, controlled and inside your silhouette... most rabbits will never even sense you until they're within a few feet. Of course if you're out wandering around making a lot of noise, they'll know you're there before you can see them.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Good shooting.

I am learning good things about hunting from you guys. Bill you have given some real good tips I am keeping in mind.

Haven't had rabbit in 30 years. Delicious!! My dad raised them for us to eat when I was younger. Most of the time as a kid, having to feed the rabbits, a chore, was not high on my list. But enjoyed the meal after.


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

good shootin'!


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Nice story to the good picture.
Enjoy the stew.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Thumper (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you all for looking and posting the comments.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

great shot, rabbits are a good challenge and if you can get them with a slingshot than you are doing well.


----------

